# Quick Input on PG Wear



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Folks -- I have read a few threads on PG Wear, and the consensus seems to be that the pijjie diapers are a godsend for house pets. I am thinking about ordering a pair for my beloved George and Pete -- would be great to minimize manual cleaning.

How long does it take the pijjies to get used to the wear? How long per day can or should they wear the diapers? Also, George has a paralyzed leg -- would there be a problem with him wearing PG Wear (balance, fitting)?

Appreciate any quick input anyone could give me ...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

dekebrent said:


> Folks -- I have read a few threads on PG Wear, and the consensus seems to be that the pijjie diapers are a godsend for house pets. I am thinking about ordering a pair for my beloved George and Pete -- would be great to minimize manual cleaning.
> 
> How long does it take the pijjies to get used to the wear? How long per day can or should they wear the diapers? Also, George has a paralyzed leg -- would there be a problem with him wearing PG Wear (balance, fitting)?
> 
> Appreciate any quick input anyone could give me ...


Hi Derrick!

I think your questions will be best answered by Boni herself, who makes the greatest PG Wear for pijies!

Her e-mail is [email protected]

She "customs" her work for each pigeon and does ask you to take measurements for a correct and comfortable fit.

How long it takes to acclimate will depend on the the pigeon. Since her diapers are very non-intrusive, I see no reason why Pete and George shouldn't be able to adjust well.

She will also give instructions on how long to keep them on before a "change" is due. After awhile, you will be able to judge yourself, depending on how our pigeons poop. 

As far as a handicap is concerned, she would be able to answer that too.

Best of everything AND, REMEMBER, we will want to see pictures of Pete and George "modeling!" 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------

